# another pic!!



## skinnie minnie (Jul 11, 2006)

Did someone say they wanted a front view of my lovely Lady? 

View attachment 100_0369.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2006)

i keep thinking this is you, and you're posting shots of yourself for the positive feedback (who hasn't been there), but saying you're your own bf. Am i crazy to think that? No disrespect meant, it just seems....


----------



## skinnie minnie (Jul 11, 2006)

I just think she's beautiful and perfectly sexy in every way and I love to show her off. It's not pics of me. It's my sexy gaining girl.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Jes, 
I know that i am relatively new to this site, but i was of the opinion that its sole purpose was to appreciate the beauty that is womanly curves. All your comment achieved was to put forward (as far as i can percieve) unfounded accusations of foul play! Simply stating "no disrespect meant" at the end of your contribution, failed to change the fact that it was indeed directly and undeniably disrespectful. These pictures show a truly beautiful, sexy and curvatious woman, who should be proud to show her off her fuller-figure. Is it so hard to accept that she has a man who absolutely adores her, and her great body?? Why would she not have a loving partner who wants to parade his personal plus-sized princess on a site for those who appreciate the seduction of sexy super-sized women?? Surely the sheer fact that we are on a site dedicated to bigger ladies, and the vast interest from a huge number of males in responce to this, would imply that in fact many men would love, and indeed do have plus-sized women... so excuse my potential ignorance, but i fail to see why you have singled out this individual, and accused him of not even existing, for merely taking pictures and choosing to let others appreciate the amazing form that is his other half! I do hope it is not jealousy, because i really do believe that there is someone for everyone, and i am sure that you are a beautiful lady both inside, and out, but by making statements like that you are not portraying your best qualities. I am a big girl, just starting out in life at 22 years old, but i do know how to treat people. I joined this site, because my good friend showed me that i should celebrate my curves, not hide them away or attempt to lose them. He is a body-builder with the most amazing physique - he could have any woman he wants, with any figure he desires....and guess what, he chooses the fuller figure!!! So i know first-hand that men really do love bigger women, and its not just a matter of settling for second best, its about personal preference. Skinnie minnie, thank you for showing us your lovely large lady, both you and she are an inspiration to me. You portray the love that is readily available for all the big beautiful women out there. Keep taking pictures of your sweetheart! All the best, Chunkymonkey xx


----------



## skinnie minnie (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi,
I have to tell you, I was not offended in any way. I was not trying to deceive anyone. Only trying to show my love and adoration for my beautiful girl. She does, of course, have other wonderful attributes which make her a wonderful person as well as being exceptionally attractive in my opinion. Thanks for your support.


----------



## big3b (Jul 12, 2006)

She is a very beautiful woman and thank you for sharing her with us. Matt


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2006)

chunkymonkey said:


> Jes,
> i am sure that you are a beautiful lady both inside, and out


thanks for the compliment! that's nice.


----------

